# Counterpart



## Ihe (Mar 5, 2018)

Just posting to give some love to the TV series "Counterpart". Amazing concept, exquisite delivery. As twisted as the spy game can get, adding a parallel world and doppelgangers takes it to a whole 'nother level. Good performances all around too. If you haven't checked it out yet, do so!


----------



## Lumens (Apr 20, 2018)

I am slowly going through this. Very impressed!

Cold war spy drama meets alternate worlds.


----------



## sinister42 (Apr 20, 2018)

I keep waiting for him to talk to me about insurance.  I don't know.  The show's not really holding my attention as much as a show like Fringe did.  The parallel universe things are just not that exciting - the other world has fewer people in it and weird buildings and our hero is a badass instead of a schlub.  Ok.  There's a girl who assassinated her "other" and is now hiding out in our world doing...something...and hiding from evil people from the other world who want to kill her for...reasons.  Our hero's wife on this side is in the hospital; on the other side, she's a not-to-be-trusted agent of something who's got other people after her for...reasons.  The mole on the other side is [spoiler redacted].  Ok.  None of that really blows me away.  Not enough to continue my Starz subscription once Ash vs. Evil Dead is over, anyway.


----------



## Ihe (Apr 21, 2018)

I think what captivates me the most about this series is the MC, specially the good guy. Man I feel so bad for him I wanna give him a hug and a warm drink.


----------



## Lumens (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm OK with it being a character driven story, and don't mind if the plot isn't entirerly clear. So far I have only managed to watch 3-4 episodes, and I am enjoying the mystery of it, and the excellent acting. 

Also, I love the intro! It's not often I watch it every time, I normally skip through it, but this this one is lovely.


----------



## Ihe (Apr 21, 2018)

Yes! The intro's music is epic


----------



## sinister42 (Apr 21, 2018)

It's also a near direct copy of the theme songs of Fringe and Star Trek Discovery (which isn't surprising, since it's by the guy who did the theme to Discovery).


----------



## Ihe (Apr 21, 2018)

It seems like you have a personal gripe against this series! Did JK Simmons kick your dog or something?


----------



## sinister42 (Apr 21, 2018)

lol I know I'm being a little overdramatic.


----------

